# flags para centrino

## bubu_54

Saludos, este es mi primer post aqui, espero ser breve y conciso.

Quiero probar Gentoo en mi portatil, un Centrino 1.6 con 512 Mb de RAM

He estado revisando el foro y los unicos post que hacen referencia a este tema son bastante antiguos (del 2005 o asi creo recordar) por lo que supongo que ahora tendremos informacion actualizada.

La pregunta es, hay flags especificas para este procesador, uso las de un PentiumIII como se proponia en esos post o mejor no toco nada?

Gracias y un saludo.

----------

## DYNBM

Yo tengo Gentoo instalado en un Intel Centrino, y con 1 Gb (HP Pavilion del 2005) (por defecto venia con 512 Mb y lo amplié). Al menos le tengo instalado los programas básicos solamente (un editor de texto, uno de hojas de cálculo, y otros más, pero pocos). Me funciona bastante bien, no he tenido ningún problema, al menos para el uso que le doy yo está bien (edición de textos y planillas de cálculo principalmente).

Saludos

dynbm

----------

## gringo

bienvenido a gentoo  :Smile: 

en caso de que no vayas a hacer uso de distcc creo que lo mejor es que simplemente uses -O2 -march=native -pipe.

Hay mas info aqui ( en ingles)  -> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags

saluetes

----------

## bubu_54

Gracias, que rapidez!

A ver si saco un poco de tiempo este fin de semana y me pongo.

Por cierto, dije mi primer post y no es cierto, ya pregunte hace tiempo para instalarlo en un AMD XP 2600+ y creo recordar que lo consegui, espero que esta segunda vez no sea muy traumatica.

----------

## bubu_54

 *gringo wrote:*   

> bienvenido a gentoo 
> 
> en caso de que no vayas a hacer uso de distcc creo que lo mejor es que simplemente uses -O2 -march=native -pipe.
> 
> Hay mas info aqui ( en ingles)  -> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags
> ...

 

Con esas flags no me arranca el kernel generado con genkernel, incluso dio problemas de compilacion, volvi a poner -march=i686 y ya funciona.

Por cierto, en mi equipo son dos horas compilar con genkernel.

Ahora estoy intentando levantar las X, de momento creo que he instalado xorg, creo que han sido cerca de cuatro horas compilando, pero aun no he configurado nada, startx me da un error.

----------

## agdg

Si al cambiar las cflags te ha dado problemas al compilar el kernel, prueba a ejecutar <b>make clean</b> antes de compilar.

----------

## DYNBM

 *bubu_54 wrote:*   

> Saludos, este es mi primer post aqui, espero ser breve y conciso.
> 
> Quiero probar Gentoo en mi portatil, un Centrino 1.6 con 512 Mb de RAM
> 
> He estado revisando el foro y los unicos post que hacen referencia a este tema son bastante antiguos (del 2005 o asi creo recordar) por lo que supongo que ahora tendremos informacion actualizada.
> ...

 

Yo tengo esta laptop (HP Pavilion dv 1117la) la compré el año 2005.

quizá es la misma:

HP PAVILION DV1117LA 

C/ CONTROL REMOTO

CARACTERISTICAS

PROCESADOR         INTEL CENTRINO PENTIUM M 1.5 GHZ

MEMORIA               512 MB DE RAM

DISCO                       HITACHI IC25N060ATMR04-0 60GB 

COMBO                    GRABADORA DE CD Y LECTORA DE DVD GCC-4243N 

PANTALLA              14.1” TFT XGA ALTA DEFINICION (1280 X 768 ) 

PUERTOS  

USB ( TIENE 3)

IEEE 1394

CONECTOR PARA MONITOR EXTERNO 

SALIDA TV

BATERIA FUNCIONANDO APROX 40 MINUTOS

MODEM FAX SOFT V.90 WITH SMARTPC

PLACA DE RED REALTEK RTL8139 

SONIDO CONEXANT AC-LINK AUDIO 

2 CONECTORES DE AUDICULAR Y SALIDA MICROFONO

PLACA DE VIDEO INTEL 82852/82855 GM/GME  

TECLADO DE 87 TECLAS EN ESPAÑOL

BOTONES PARA CONTROLAR EL VOLUMEN,WIFI,  ETC

MOUSE TOUCHPAD

LECTOR DE TARJETAS SD, MEMORY STICK, MS/PRO, MMC, SM, XD

SLOT PCMCIA

WIFI INTEL PRO/WIRELESS LAN 2200BG NETWORK ADAPTER

CARGADOR ORIGINAL HP

CONTROL REMOTO

----------

## bubu_54

Casi, el mio es un Toshiba, en concreto un L20-101 con grafica integrada intel 915

En el caso que nos ocupa, con estos flags:

```
-O2 -march=native -pipe
```

No llegaba a arrancar el kernel, tuve que compilar cambiando native por i686 y usar genkernel

Al final consegui hacer que arrancara el sistema y emerger el xorg y gnome, pero no me arrancan las X, estoy seguro que es un tema de kernel, que me debe faltar algun modulo o algo asi de la tarjeta de video, ya que no tengo el directorio /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d (lo he creado a mano) y el comando Xorg -config me devuelve errores.

Por cierto, 400 y pico minutos en compilar gnome light...

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola bubu_54, con respecto al problema que tienes con xorg, yo también tuve un problema similar con mi toshiba (la mia es serie L305), que curiosamente también la tarjeta de video es intel, y que postee aquí https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-898336.html, y amablemente gringo  me ayudo a resolverlo, y cito (todo como root)

 *Quote:*   

> - ejecuta : ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ 
> 
> ( con esto miramos que efectivamente el driver no está disponible para las X). 
> 
> Si te aparece intel_drv.so en la salida es que el driver de intel se debe haber compilado para una version del servidor X diferente a la que estás ejecutando. 
> ...

 

Te recomiendo copiar al foro tu archivo /var/log/Xorg.0.log (yo lo hice via chrooting) y revisar que no haya errores en cuanto a drivers gráficos, (mi toshiba dice que tiene error al no encontrar el driver vesa, pero luego de recompilar todo el servidor grafico xorg reconocio la tarjeta intel y todo anda sobre ruedas  :Very Happy:  ).

La compilación si es tardada, mi máquina posee un procesador dual core a 2.16Ghz y 3Gigas de ram y tarda aproximadamente unas 18 o 20 horas en compilar KDE, así que es de armarse de paciencia porque una vez funcionando todo vale la pena.

Espero te sirva de algo.

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

sólo quería comentar una cosa : que yo sepa las CFLAGS del make.conf NO influyen para nada en la compilación del kernel, el kernel usa sus propias variables para compilarse. 

No sé como es con genkernel, portage obviamente si usará las CFLAGS del make.conf para compilar genkernel, pero no sé si usa tb. esta información para compilar el kernel.

saluetes

----------

